

Deadmau5 teases his new live production software he worked on with Microsoft - whalesalad
http://www.dancingastronaut.com/2013/10/deadmau5-unveils-new-touch-screen-software-in-new-video-teaser/

======
bsg75
Too bad the clip does not have any sound created by the sound creation
software.

